# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Uluru/Ayres Rock

## Dundee



----------


## Rushy

Was there in 75 when I drove in an Aussie land rover from Alice Springs to Perth after an exercise.  Amazing to watch the colour change as you approach.

----------

